# Greetings from California



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello and welcome......black qh i bet hes pretty


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey there! I'm in Nor Cal too 
Welcome to the forum and to horse ownership!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

hey welcome to the forum :] 
im california also :]


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey! Congrats on your new horse. I'm in Ca, too, but Central/Southern. Welcome aboard


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

hello and congrats on your new horse.  i'm in reno, nv so perhaps not too far from you.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello from Montana, and welcome to the Forum! 
Post pics?


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I keep trying to post pics, but they don't show.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Hmmm, are you using the Manage Attachments feature?


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I was clicking on the icon above where you type the message and copying and pasting the image address, but it just shows a blue box with a question mark when I post it.

I'll try again, and see what happens:


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Try the paper clip above the message box, or the Manage Attachments button down below in the Additional Options section.
That should work for you.


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Well here is a link to him anyway. Still struggling with the pictures. 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150155089871474&set=a.10150146389511474.337745.629561473


----------

